# Storage Room va Bedroom



## Brian Kimbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi all,

I am planning on finishing a small room in my basement approximately 13’ x 13’. The plan right now is to use it as an aquarium room where I can store my aquariums. In the area where the room will be, there are no windows. One side of the room is against the slab with my garage above, and the other side is the front of my home. The rest of the room will be framed out from the rest of the basement.

I wanted to put baseboard in the room to make it temperature controlled for the aquariums, so I wanted to close the room off with a door.

From what I can tell, local code (I live in Pleasant Valley, New York), says that habitable space like a bedroom needs an egress window, but storage rooms do not.

Who/ what distinguishes whether a room is a bedroom or storage room? The owners intent, or is it something I’m missing? If it was up to me, I would love to be able to call this a “storage room,” but not sure if there is a specific definition of a storage room.

Thanks for any help you can offer,

Brian


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome 

How old is the house?

So what is the rest of the basement used for now?

Is there only entry to the basement from inside the house ? Or other?

No windows or doors to the outside?


----------



## rogerpa (Jan 9, 2021)

Walkin closet


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Jan 9, 2021)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> How old is the house?
> 
> ...


House was built in 1986. The rest of the basement right now is unfinished space with my oil tank, boiler, and washer dryer in one corner. The only entry to the basement is from the first floor and the only windows in the basement are small, and do not meet egress requirements. There are no windows at all however, in the space I’d like to finish.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2021)

What is the size of the basement? Does it have a finished floor and ceiling?


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Jan 9, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> What is the size of the basement? Does it have a finished floor and ceiling?


The size of the entire basement is approximately 35’ x 24’. The basement has no finished floor or ceiling.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2021)

Not an IRC or basement person

Dirt floor,   Do you have a basement


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2021)

2020 California Residential Code

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue opening required.                 
Basements, habitable attics and every sleeping room shall have not less than one operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, an emergency escape and rescue opening shall be required in each sleeping room. Emergency escape and rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.


R310.5 Dwelling additions. Where dwelling additions contain sleeping rooms, an emergency escape and rescue opening shall be provided in each new sleeping room. Where dwelling additions have basements, an emergency escape and rescue opening shall be provided in the new basement.               
Exceptions:        

An emergency escape and rescue opening is not required in a new basement that contains a sleeping room with an emergency escape and rescue opening.                    
An emergency escape and rescue opening is not required in a new basement where there is an emergency escape and rescue opening in an existing basement that is accessed from the new basement.                                        
 
R310.6 Alterations or repairs of existing basements. An emergency escape and rescue opening is not required where existing basements undergo alterations or repairs.

Exception: New sleeping rooms created in an existing basement shall be provided with emergency escape and rescue openings in accordance with Section R310.1.


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Jan 9, 2021)

cda said:


> Not an IRC or basement person
> 
> Dirt floor,   Do you have a basement


The floor is concrete.


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Jan 9, 2021)

ICE said:


> California Residential Code (2020)
> 
> R310.5 Dwelling additions. Where dwelling additions contain sleeping rooms, an emergency escape and rescue opening shall be provided in each new sleeping room. Where dwelling additions have basements, an emergency escape and rescue opening shall be provided in the new basement.
> Exceptions:
> ...


The room I plan to add is not a sleeping room. It is a room to be used for storage so I am not sure where this fits in.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2021)

RB] HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered _habitable spaces_.

Maybe call it a utility space. Leave it at that,
Leave out mention of aquariums

If asked will do a little storage

Best suggestion set down face to face with building official, since it will be his call.

If he says window ask nicely what can I use the space for, that would not require a window


----------



## ICE (Jan 10, 2021)

What you have is an existing basement that will undergo an alteration.  What you propose will not be a storage room.


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Jan 10, 2021)

ICE said:


> What you have is an existing basement that will undergo an alteration.  What you propose will not be a storage room.


Is there code to back this?


----------



## cda (Jan 10, 2021)

Brian Kimbark said:


> Is there code to back this?



Sounds like it would be a habitable area??

Like I said you can label it now, on the plans,  and decide what to use it for later.

As long as not a sleeping room or similar

Set down with the building official, and see what flies, without a window


----------



## ICE (Jan 10, 2021)

Brian Kimbark said:


> Is there code to back this?


Please allow me to retract my statement.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 11, 2021)

Brian Kimbark said:


> The room I plan to add is not a sleeping room. It is a room to be used for storage so I am not sure where this fits in.


Call it a root celler?


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks all. I will call the town and ask what a basement room without a window could be used for. What I’ve taken from this thread is there is not an answer in the code- I am at the mercy of whatever the building official says.


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2021)

Brian Kimbark said:


> Thanks all. I will call the town and ask what a basement room without a window could be used for. What I’ve taken from this thread is there is not an answer in the code- I am at the mercy of whatever the building official says.



There is an answer

Most of the time a window or door is required.

But can be open to what the ahj says


----------



## Joe.B (Jan 11, 2021)

Building Code should not be taken as what can or can't be done. It is a guide on how to accomplish what is desired. The question here really is what to call the space since you do not want it to be a bedroom. Storage room? Hobby Room? Office? Non-habitable space? Shop? Since you will be applying for a permit label it as what you want it to be and let the reviewers have at it. Things like desks, shelves, or aquariums do not need to be shown on plans. For your own needs make sure you include plenty of outlets, and you probably want ventilation.

The bigger question is....

Do fish sleep?


----------

